# Sticky  $50 Amazon Gift Card Give Away!



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello everyone!
*We are thrilled to announce a giveaway for a $50 Amazon e-gift card!*

To enter, simply reply to this thread with your response to the following question:

_How would you spend a $50 Amazon gift card?_

To be entered in the drawing you will need to provide direct links to the products on your list in order for your post to be considered!

On July 1st we will do a random drawing to select the winner. The winner will have a few days to message this account with their information (following the announcement) or another random winner will be selected.

Let us know what you would purchase if given the $50 Amazon e-Gift Card! Head to amazon.com to get started!

*👀Please Read Before Posting!👀*
_Direct links to Amazon items must be posted in order to be considered._
_Canada and US gift cards will be given.
The Amazon Gift cards can only be used for North American Amazon purchases._
_Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway._

Thank you for giving our little give away a shot! And good luck!

~Community Management Team


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

My Wife keeps telling me we have money to buy the things I'd like to have for my hobbies. My direct deposit from work goes into the bank, and she handles our finances. I honestly can't even tell you what we have in the bank. She's very good with our money. But I feel "guilty" buying stuff for myself. With a gift card, I'd buy some replacement blades for saws, or sandpaper for disc and belt sanders. There are several little bits and pieces I just can't bring myself to buy, when the existing one works "well enough".


----------



## haathi (8 mo ago)

I purchased a small lathe last year that had a broken power supply, which I replaced with an adjustable bench top power supply I typically use with my various electronic projects. I would really like to buy a dedicated power supply for the lathe, such as this one from Amazon:
DC Power Supply
I have also been considering ordering a manual for my JTS-10 table saw:
Table Saw Manual

Daniel


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I recently looked at these dollies:








Amazon.com: WEN 1320 lbs. Capacity 18 in. x 30 in. Hardwood Furniture Moving Dolly, Two Pack : Everything Else


Buy WEN 1320 lbs. Capacity 18 in. x 30 in. Hardwood Furniture Moving Dolly, Two Pack: Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Pretender (Jun 22, 2019)

I could use a chuck for my lathe.

 

*WEN LA4374 3.75-Inch 4-Jaw Self-Centering Lathe Chuck Set with 1-Inch x 8TPI Thread  *
_4.5 out of 5 stars_ 550  
$84.84$84.84 
FREE One-Day
Get it Tomorrow, Jun 9


----------



## Woodworking Wolf (Sep 17, 2021)

Starrett Hinge Locating Automatic Center Punch with Adjustable Stroke - 125mm Length, 16mm Diameter Tapered Point - 819: Hand Tool Center Punches: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement


Starrett Hinge Locating Automatic Center Punch with Adjustable Stroke - 125mm Length, 16mm Diameter Tapered Point - 819: Hand Tool Center Punches: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.com




*Starrett 819 Hinge-Locating Automatic Center Punch With Adjustable Stroke, 5" Length, 5/8" Diameter*


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Id probably just buy a new toaster oven. Boring, i know, but my current one kinda caught fire


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

I'd snap up a new fishing reel. (for those times I need break from wood working) 









Amazon.com : Abu Garcia Elite Max Spinning Reel, Size 30, Right/Left Handle Position, Hybrid Front Drag for Smooth Operation, Saltwater or Freshwater Fishing Reel : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Abu Garcia Elite Max Spinning Reel, Size 30, Right/Left Handle Position, Hybrid Front Drag for Smooth Operation, Saltwater or Freshwater Fishing Reel : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

I could use a set of setup blocks:



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09MQ4B141


----------



## Chicagojay (7 mo ago)

Still need a track for the saw I purchased



https://www.amazon.com/Makita-194368-5-Guide-Rail-55-Inch/


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Set of vegetable carving tools.








Culinary Carving Tool Set, 80pcs Vegetable Fruit Peeling Carving Tools Kitchen Peeling Garnishing Tool Kit Pack for Chef Restaurant Hotel Kitchen : Amazon.ca: Home


Culinary Carving Tool Set, 80pcs Vegetable Fruit Peeling Carving Tools Kitchen Peeling Garnishing Tool Kit Pack for Chef Restaurant Hotel Kitchen : Amazon.ca: Home



www.amazon.ca


----------



## smoke4320 (7 mo ago)

Being new to woodworking and shopsmith lathe tooling is getting expensive quickly. 
Here is what I would purchase with a $50.00 gft card
12" 6040 Nova Cole Jaws WITH Nova 6030 HD Workholding kit https://a.co/d/3AZadrD


----------



## retiredwoodpecker (7 mo ago)

Amazon.com: 3/4” x 2” x 24” Combo of 5 Walnut 5 Cherry and 5 Hard Maple - 15 Boards per Pack : Tools & Home Improvement


Amazon.com: 3/4” x 2” x 24” Combo of 5 Walnut 5 Cherry and 5 Hard Maple - 15 Boards per Pack : Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.com





I never can have enough hardwood to create something with. I retired about a year ago and finally, I have the time to really enjoy something. I started out cutting dovetails by hand and then started making boxes. I moved on to end-grain cutting boards and I want to start making furniture. I also took up woodcarving, I enjoy making things.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I need a new tripod for my iPhone for videoing my woodworking - iPhone tripod


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Give it to WNT he’s gonna need a lot if sanding discs for all those sanders he’s got


----------



## a548402653 (7 mo ago)

a dust mask with filters
Amazon.com: 3M Rugged Comfort Half Facepiece Reusable Respirator 6503/49491, Cool Flow Valve, Silicone, Welding, Sanding, Cleaning, Grinding, Assembly, Machine Operations, Large : Tools & Home Improvement 
3M P100 Respirator Cartridge/Filter 60921, 1 Pair, Helps Protect Against Organic Vapors and Particulates: Safety Respirator Cartridges And Filters: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement 

or a cross cut station
Kreg Crosscut Station - - Amazon.com


----------



## Martha Random (7 mo ago)

I would use a 50 Amazon gift card to buy myself a pink suede tool belt. I am excited to start the Women in Trades program at TRU this summer.
7 Pocket Pink Suede Double Tool Pouches With Nylon Belt


----------



## Teddster (7 mo ago)

https://www.amazon.com/SUIZAN-hand-plane-50mm/dp/B0764FXQYV?ref_=ast_sto_dp
These Japanese wood planes seem simple but create a very nice finish and will make paper thin curls. I bought the smallest one and figured it would be a novelty at $22. Turns out the very sharp little devil worked better than most block planes. They work on the pull stroke.


----------



## RBH (7 mo ago)

I would get two of these Real Milk Paint, Pure Tung Oil


----------



## Karri_B (Jan 10, 2022)

So many wishes…not enough magic lamps to grant them…BUT…if I’m lucky enough to win this I would buy a new sharp and shiny bit:
https://www.amazon.com/Freud-Double...nk&qid=1655852537&sprefix=1/16,aps,144&sr=8-5
And I’d also buy some epoxy resin:








Amazon.com: 37.2OZ Crystal Clear Epoxy Resin Kit - Easy Mix 1:1 Volume Ratio Casting Resin, 2 Part Clear Resin Epoxy for Resin Crafts, Jewelry Making, Tumblers, River Tables, Art, Painting


Shop YRYM HT at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.



www.amazon.com




Now I gotta go rub on some lamps!


----------



## Jerrybn (Feb 18, 2019)

I would purchase the Forrest Dado set for my saw.
Forrest DK08244 Dado King 8-inch 29/32-inch Width 5/8-inch Bore Dado Blade Set - Dado Saw Blades - AmazonSmile


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

Amana Tool - (55227) Carbide Tipped 82° Countersink with Adjustable Depth Stop & No-Thrust Ball Bearing, 3/8 Dia x 1/8 Drill https://a.co/d/bRAoQmI

I would pick up a counter sink bit


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

So many good ideas in the other posts. For me I would love to have a cordless router. When routing larger panels or cabinets the cord can be a hinderance and a distraction. I would like to get the DEWALT 20V Max XR Cordless Router. The link for the Amazon page is:



https://a.co/d/7yhc3tA



I am looking forward to seeing everyone’s wish list.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I know! A new set of legs! Surgery in February pretty much ruined the strength of my legs, some kind of neurological damage I guess. 
I haven't been able to do much of anything in my shop since then. I'm considering selling off my shop, but I haven't decided. 
I can walk and even stand, but I never know when the nerves and muscles will crap out and face plant me into the shop floor. 
Heck of it is right after surgery and before it too I spent about $800 for new tools and such. I have a brand new drill press I can't even move..
Oh well.. I keep hoping it'll resolve itself.. 
I kind of doubt new legs are available on Amazon for a mere 50 bucks, but that's my 2 cents worth..


----------



## Voltage (7 mo ago)

I need a new skil saw:








SKIL 15 Amp 7-1/4 Inch Circular Saw with Single Beam Laser Guide - 5280-01 - - Amazon.com


SKIL 15 Amp 7-1/4 Inch Circular Saw with Single Beam Laser Guide - 5280-01 - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





But I really want this one:








Worx 20V Cordless Circular Saw (Tool Only) - - Amazon.com


Worx 20V Cordless Circular Saw (Tool Only) - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

The first thread says:
On July 1st we will do a random drawing to select the winner. The winner will have a few days to message this account with their information (following the announcement) or another random winner will be selected.

OK, who won this contest? And what is the procedure for the "random" drawing, names in a hat? lottery type drop balls? computerized program?


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Allpurpose ... I sure hope your leg issues clear up. Give it some time before you sell off the shop equipment.

I, too, an waiting to hear who won.


----------



## Karri_B (Jan 10, 2022)

Are they gonna post a list of winners? It says they will email them…but I just saw I have emails turned off…☹


----------



## Karri_B (Jan 10, 2022)

Still no word on winners?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I sent a message to the 'powers that be' so hopefully we'll get a response soon.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello all!

Thank you to everyone who participated in the give away! Apologies for the delay. 

After throwing all of the eligible entries in a randomizer, a winner has been selected! The winner of the $50 Amazon gift card is @smoke4320 

Congratulations! @smoke4320 , you will be sent a Private Message soon. Please respond so we can send out the digital giftcard!

Thank you, once again, to everyone who contributed to the thread!

~Community Management Team


----------

